# E46 steering amt of turns to lock



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

whatever it is called , lock to lock. 

Couldnt find the spec on bmwusa.com or kbb.com

TIA
Jeff


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Currently its 2.8 turns L to L. Pre 2002 cars had 3.2 turns (with the exception of post April 2001 330s which also had 2.8 turns --to be precise)


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

robg said:


> Currently its 2.8 turns L to L. Pre 2002 cars had 3.2 turns (with the exception of post April 2001 330s which also had 2.8 turns --to be precise)


Thanks.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Rob - Were only the post April '01 330's 2.8 turns or did this apply to the 325's as well? I think I've finally figured that that's my beef with my steering after doing some more driving down at the dealership.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Scotes said:


> Rob - Were only the post April '01 330's 2.8 turns or did this apply to the 325's as well? I think I've finally figured that that's my beef with my steering after doing some more driving down at the dealership.


Only 330s. 325s got the revised steering for the 2002 MY. Late build 325s had the so-called "new new" steering which none of us have really been able to actually confirm or deny the existence of. If anything, they changed the steering coupler sometime in March- that's all.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Yup, about as I figured. Oh well, I don't think I could argue my way into an '02 rack. I'll just have to start the countdown to an SMG ZHP...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

2.8 is what's generally agreed on for all 'new new' steering. _Officially_ according to BMW literature, it's 3.0, and 3.4 for all steering previous to that.

Of course the official word on the steering is that the new (current) steering was phased in 04/01 on coupes and MY02 on other bodystyles but naturally we know better.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Don't think there'll ever be a straight answer on how this all played out from BMW. What I do know is I have a 6/01 build 325Ci with 3.2 turns lock-to-lock and I ain't too thrilled with it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep-that makes sense. Only late build 2001 330s got the revised quicker ratio steering. All 325s (coupes and sedans) continued to have the 3.2 ratio steering. Although the ratio was the same as the "new" steering, BMW claimed to have made some mysterious tweak to "increase road feel", for post-March 325s and created the supposed "new new steering". Actually, there was 1 month ( I think it was April), where 330s also got this "new new" steering. I'm still skeptical that the new new steering really existed. There's nothing in the ETK parts catalog that corrresponds to the timeframe for the new new steering. They did change the steering coupler design however-- maybe that was it.


----------

